# Top 5 Knives to try at Under $300



## Xenif (Jun 30, 2019)

Recent thread about 100 knives to try really got me thinking about this, many of the knives on that list seem unattainable to us mere mortals. At $300 (USD, excluding shipping) each these knives should be more easily attainable. So please, KKFers give us your list of 5 knives anyone should try, the price (recent, non sale, non bst price), and a brief reason on why it made your top 5 must try list. Can be any shape, size, steel.

Heres my list

Munetoshi Butchers $110 - makes butchery so much more fun. Really tough white steel, yet too hard to sharpen. Great meat/utility knife.

Yu Kurosaki AS Mini Chuka $250 - Laser mini cleaver. Very thin, not a pro kitchen knife imo but FUN knife for the home.

Munetoshi 165 Petty $85 - Easily the sharpest knife for the least money. Alot of work to get it "nice". Almost a mini gyuto.

Mazaki Anything $100-$300 - Craziest Sanjo Taper, good to great steel, good grind, however, profile can be all over the place. Can feel like a bit of a lottery.

Tanaka B2 240 gyuto $140-250 - Common gateway drug into Japanese knives, good steel And grind, profile too curvey for some, but good transition from bellied westren knives.


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 30, 2019)

This sounds like fun: 

1) buy a cheap poorly ground knife with decent HT and send it off to @makeitsharper on IG. I have a few of his knives and more in his shop, life got in the way and his books are closed. I love when the first question he asks is “tell me more about how you cut and what you like.” I don’t know what other professionals charge to seriously thin a knife, but I imagine it has to be less than $200. 

2) Makoto Kurosaki- I have had his white 240 gyuto and have his SG2 gyuto now. There is a reason you don’t see these in BST often. 

3) I am currently enjoying a dao vua knives out of Vietnam. They are cheap and rustic, which means I do not hesitate to change this out the thicker grinds on the Gyuto and bunka-cleaver hybrid. The stock bunka cuts pretty well. 

4) Shibata- the laser gold standard. I don’t have any, but I have borrowed a few. Cuts like a hot knife though butter. 

I know my tastes are always changing... I am curious what I will say in 1-3 years.


----------



## rickbern (Jun 30, 2019)

Xenif, a voice of reason!

I like this idea a lot.

I nominate three midrange gyutos, all of which I own, and they’re the only ones I own

Gesshin ginga 240. I think $265. I love having a super nimble stainless knife. When preps over and I’m getting dinner on the table this is the one thats always out.

Kochi kurouichi 240. Also $285. nice pure cutter. Perhaps a little taller than I like but a good knife to have around. I’m sure it’ll come up often in this thread (edited)

Wakui stainless clad white steel 240. $180-200.
Feels almost as nimble as the ginga and the grind and geometry just suit me. My newest knife, my favorite.

Also the munetoshi petty. Reminds me of a difficult teenager you raise, they become an upstanding citizen, you’re super proud of them.

Last for me is a honesuki. Mine is a masamoto tsujiki stainless. Seriously, it could be any honesuki, I love the idea of a purpose built knife.

Honorable mention. A 35 buck gesshin 105 paring knife. Cool little blade


----------



## ian (Jun 30, 2019)

Great thread idea. Here are a couple standards I have loved.

Gengetsu 210 semistainless at $300: fantastic grind, gorgeous blade and handle, limited reactivity but nice patina on the core, great edge retention, came stupid sharp---first knife in forevah that I haven't sharpened OOTB, and I didn't even ask JKI to do it for me. Probably my favorite knife... well this and a Watanabe that's out of the price range.

Kochi 240 at $285: the quality makes you happy just to hold it. nice forward balance, best kurouchi and burnt chestnut I've ever seen, good food release, lovely thinner tip without seeming like it's going to bend over if you breathe on it like with a Mazaki. This was a present to myself after getting tenure at the university where I work, back when this seemed like a ton of money to spend on a knife. The knife has since moved on, but the affection remains.

(Gesshin) Ginga 240 at $285: you want thin? you want to cut carrots? you don't mind a little push or pull, rather than straight chops? you don't mind your knuckles close the board, and like the precision this offers? don't delay! buy now.

Any honesuki: even a tojiro dp at < $100 changed the way I look at chicken. just feels right.

Speaking of tojiro: the $15 tojiro bread knife on Amazon may not be the best for everything, but for $15, it checks all my boxes. It'll be my stocking stuffer at Christmas. I just hope they'll open the cut resistant gloves I give them first before reaching in to the stocking. But hey, red's a Christmas color, no?


----------



## Barashka (Jun 30, 2019)

Here goes:
- Zkramer Meiji or Carbon - you can fund these sub $300 on sales - height
- Matsubara tall Nakiri - $290 - Authority, because power is addictive
- Yoshikdane 240 - $290 - HRC 64+ because you should know what real edge retention is
- Shibata Kotetsu bunka - $245 - because super-laser (the 240mm is just over budget, Geshin Gina is great alternative)

No 5th, but honorable mentions go to: Daovua, Moritaka, CCK cleavers because these are quite budget but work great .. gotto know where the road begins before you can travel on it.


----------



## valgard (Jun 30, 2019)

My list just like the 100 knives starts with

1- Watanabe pro nakiri 180. My example is the best cutter I have used, steel is great, low maintenance.

2-Tanaka blue 2 KU. Great performer in term of cutting, good steel, and very cheap. Can sub this for the Ginsan gyuto if you prefer stainless.

3-Tanaka Ginsan petty. This is maybe the most used knife in my house, again great steel, and it's ground thin but it can withstand even being used by my mom to scrape mango seeds sideways. Can do anything including breaking down chicken and it cuts great. Bonus for being extra cheap.

4- Munetoshi butcher. Super useful knife built like a tank. It has single handedly stopped me from getting any other knife for butchery.

The four above I still have them in my collection after many many more expensive knives have shown up and some left through the door.

Bonus to complete the five would be Wakui or Yoshikane gyuto.


----------



## J.C (Jun 30, 2019)

My top 5 knives under 300$ list:
1. *Watanabe pro KU 180mm nakiri.* Killer blade, it just gets the job done. Easy.
2. *Mazaki kasumi bullnose version or KU version 240mm*. Don’t even need further explanation.
3. *Mazaki petty 180mm*. always stays in my roll. For detail job and brunoise small stuffs.
4. *Munetoshi 210mm slicer. *This is my longer version of 170mm butcher(also thinner) my multipurpose knife, useful for portioning boneless protein, fish and slicing cooked meats.
5. *Tadafune vintage SK gyuto 230mm *extra tall gyuto, my beater knife. Almost like a cleaver with gyuto tip. Useful for portioning XL meat, pork with crackling, cut through soft bones and small bones without any problem. No chipping so far.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 30, 2019)

Silverthorn


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 1, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Recent thread about 100 knives to try really got me thinking about this, many of the knives on that list seem unattainable to us mere mortals. At $300 (USD, excluding shipping) each these knives should be more easily attainable. So please, KKFers give us your list of 5 knives anyone should try, the price (recent, non sale, non bst price), and a brief reason on why it made your top 5 must try list. Can be any shape, size, steel.
> 
> Heres my list
> 
> ...



In all honesty, I think this is a clear improvement over my suggested try’n’die 100-list. Good thinking! That said, the 100-list will soon be assembled - shameless, blasphemous and immodest (just like the knife gods want it to be).


----------



## McMan (Jul 1, 2019)

Cool idea, Xenif! This was tough…

*Wakui 240mm gyuto*
For me it’s Wakui vs. Tanaka in the discussion about a good value gyuto. Both nice. I just prefer Wakui’s profile (bit more of a flat spot and more distal taper) over Tanaka’s (radius profile, more modest distal taper). At ~$200, Wakui punches above weight class.

*Teruyasu Fujiwara 150mm nashiji petty* (wa handle)
No brainer. All the upside of TF white, but, since they’re short, no downside with the intermittent problems with overgrinds/general wonkiness like TF gyutos. Once upon a time, these were $60 direct (!).

*Yoshikane 210 hammered*
I like Yoshi 210mm more than the 240mm because it is pointy, low height, feels like your hand is buckled on.

*Watanabe 180 Nakiri*
The only nakiri with its jersey in the rafters.

*Musashino Kuni Kogetsu 270mm *(western handle)
Midweight, convex, nice flat spot + certified traditional craft sticker. No brainer for $150. (Downside is SK-5 not White). A lot of knife for the money.


----------



## Michi (Jul 1, 2019)

Just because it is so different, I think everyone should try the Chan Chi Kee 1303 cleaver:


Can be bought for under USD 80.00. Worth taking the risk of trying out at that price. If someone decides this isn't their kettle of fish, not much harm is done.


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2019)

+1 to the Mune butcher. That's my most resent purchase and I haven't been this exited for a new knife in quite a while.

The now defunct Itinomonn line from JNS was really nice too.


----------



## Forty Ounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Buy a KU wide bevel knife and send it to me for thinning.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 1, 2019)

I think this is great to build a ready to go set.

Main gyuto: 240mm Yoshikane from Carbon Knife Co. 

Petty: Shibata Kotetsu R2 (ease of stainless is nice on this jack of all trades piece)

Laser: Ginga

Fun: Wat Nakiri

I’m a huge laser lover and often have two knives on the board when I cook.


----------



## WPerry (Jul 1, 2019)

Enabling 101 - great thread. Watching with interest.


----------



## Xenif (Jul 1, 2019)

Im glad everyone is enjoying the thread so far. 

Ginga Gyuto, Hinoura w#1 Nakiri, Tanaka Ginsan petty/nakiri almost made my list as well. 

Is it me or is a Laser revival going on??


----------



## parbaked (Jul 1, 2019)

Elliot said:


> Main gyuto: 240mm Yoshikane from Carbon Knife Co.



I wish members would encourage purchasing their Yoshikane knives from Epicurean Edge to support the sponsors that pay for this forum we all enjoy for free....and we get a 10% KKF discount.

It’s not cool to promote other retailers for products that are in stock at a KKF sponsor’s store.


----------



## Michi (Jul 1, 2019)

parbaked said:


> It’s not cool to promote other retailers for products that are in stock at a KKF sponsor’s store.


Almost all people vote with their wallet.

This is neither an endorsement nor a criticism of your comment. It is a statement of fact.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 1, 2019)

parbaked said:


> I wish members would encourage purchasing their Yoshikane knives from Epicurean Edge to support the sponsors that pay for this forum we all enjoy for free....and we get a 10% KKF discount.
> 
> It’s not cool to promote other retailers for products that are in stock at a KKF sponsor’s store.



With all due respect, as I typically stray from the drama that often saturates the forum, there is nothing "not cool" about promoting a business that I have had multiple good experiences with. I have nothing against Daniel's shop, and would never suggest people don't shop there. However, I would argue that simply sponsoring this forum should not dictate where people spend their money.

Both are wonderful knife shops with extremely knowledgeable owners. I have never heard a bad word about either. My experience with Carbon Knife Co. has always been quite lovely. As such, promoting their business is something I feel quite comfortable in doing. I will continue to do so.


----------



## WPerry (Jul 1, 2019)

parbaked said:


> I wish members would encourage purchasing their Yoshikane knives from Epicurean Edge to support the sponsors that pay for this forum we all enjoy for free....and we get a 10% KKF discount.
> 
> It’s not cool to promote other retailers for products that are in stock at a KKF sponsor’s store.





Elliot said:


> With all due respect, as I typically stray from the drama that often saturates the forum, there is nothing "not cool" about promoting a business that I have had multiple good experiences with. I have nothing against Daniel's shop, and would never suggest people don't shop there. However, I would argue that simply sponsoring this forum should not dictate where people spend their money.
> 
> Both are wonderful knife shops with extremely knowledgeable owners. I have never heard a bad word about either. My experience with Carbon Knife Co. has always been quite lovely. As such, promoting their business is something I feel quite comfortable in doing. I will continue to do so.



There's also the possible caveat that the knives may be different from vendor to vendor. I bought the Yoshikane 240 SKD in my profile pic from EE, but I hear that those available elsewhere may be thinner/lighter (Bernal has been specifically mentioned a time or two, no idea about CKCo), so vendor-specific recommendations may certainly be warranted.

I certainly appreciate the forum sponsors, and it's one of the reasons that I bought from EE and intend to buy from others in the future, but I think that it's silly to pretend that other vendors don't exist and to not let knives and vendors to stand upon their own merits; IMO, this isn't a zero sum game - praising one isn't a negative reflection upon another.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 1, 2019)

Never mind.
Seems EE has already terminated it’s sponsorship along with Korin and JNS.
Folks should be aware that KKF can’t exist without sponsors, and it is important to support them so that they have a reason to contribute.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 1, 2019)

parbaked said:


> I wish members would encourage purchasing their Yoshikane knives from Epicurean Edge to support the sponsors that pay for this forum we all enjoy for free....and we get a 10% KKF discount.
> 
> It’s not cool to promote other retailers for products that are in stock at a KKF sponsor’s store.



With all due respect, it's perfectly appropriate to recommend products from non-KKF sponsor stores, whether or not in stock at KKF sponsor stores. It's my hope that comments and opinions on this forum are independent and objective—it keeps things honest. 

If Elliot's main gyuto is a 240mm Yoshikane, I'd like to know where he bought it—and IMO Carbon Knife Co is a great shop. These threads are very informative for learning about who the J-knife vendors are, whether they are members or not.


----------



## Xenif (Jul 1, 2019)

This is EXACTLY the reason why I didn't put in the OP WHERE and only the price. But obviously if two places sell from knives the same maker and are different, I would like to know the difference. If we can only recommend knives from sponsored vendors here then the list of knives is pretty short.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 1, 2019)

Xenif said:


> This is EXACTLY the reason why I didn't put in the OP WHERE and only the price. But obviously if two places sell from knives the same maker and are different, I would like to know the difference. If we can only recommend knives from sponsored vendors here then the list of knives is pretty short.



I really like your post! $300 is quite generous, 'cause I'm cheap. Next challenge is a 'Best of' post for knives under $150–$175! Proletariat J-knives.


----------



## Xenif (Jul 1, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I really like your post! $300 is quite generous, 'cause I'm cheap. Next challenge is a 'Best of' post for knives under $150–$175! Proletariat J-knives.


Thanks! Many of the knives mentioned so far have been well under the $300 threshold like Tanaka, Munetoshi, Wakui, CCK. Even the tojiro $20 bread knife got an honorable mention (I have one too!) This thread has me itching for a new knife that I totally dont need


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 1, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Thanks! Many of the knives mentioned so far have been well under the $300 threshold like Tanaka, Munetoshi, Wakui, CCK. Even the tojiro $20 bread knife got an honorable mention (I have one too!) This thread has me itching for a new knife that I totally dont need



As I mentioned on your IG a while back, I've been wanting a Mune butcher's for some time. Gotta pace myself, my 180 Maz petty is arriving today.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 1, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I really like your post! $300 is quite generous, 'cause I'm cheap. Next challenge is a 'Best of' post for knives under $150–$175! Proletariat J-knives.



If you can stretch *just *to $200, don't think you're going to beat Wakui or Munetoshi. Mazaki 180mm petty is sex.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 1, 2019)

Elliot said:


> If you can stretch *just *to $200, don't think you're going to beat Wakui or Munetoshi. Mazaki 180mm petty is sex.



Cheers! Right now I'm trying to slow down with gyutos, getting one tomorrow—want to focus on other knives I need. Heard very good things about Wakui (have a petty from them) and Munetoshi.

The 240 Mizuno Tanrenjo Hontanren on sale at Carbon at just a whisper over $300, seems a steal.


----------



## McMan (Jul 1, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I really like your post! $300 is quite generous, 'cause I'm cheap. Next challenge is a 'Best of' post for knives under $150–$175! Proletariat J-knives.


Start that thread! 
I'd be interested to see what's up at $150 and below.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 1, 2019)

McMan said:


> Start that thread!
> I'd be interested to see what's up at $150 and below.



So am I!


----------



## McMan (Jul 1, 2019)

Xenif said:


> This is EXACTLY the reason why I didn't put in the OP WHERE and only the price. But obviously if two places sell from knives the same maker and are different, I would like to know the difference. If we can only recommend knives from sponsored vendors here then the list of knives is pretty short.


Agreed. It's certainly good etiquette to mention forum-sponsor vendors. 
But, at the same time, there may also be legitimate reasons for a poster to not recommend a forum vendor--and a poster may not want to explain why they are not recommending a vendor. For example, maybe a poster had a negative experience with a forum vendor and so is reluctant to recommend them. I'm in this boat--years ago I had a bad experience with one vendor and have not given them business or recommended them since.

Plus, not all vendors are created equal... 
I've had consistently excellent experiences with JKI, so this is always an easy rec to make. Jon is active on the forums and incredibly open with sharing knowledge. Some vendors fall into the "kinda active" camp. And other vendors are not active on the forum. (Not that forum activity matters per se--just to point out that there is a difference between sponsor-participant and plain ol sponsor).


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 1, 2019)

McMan said:


> Start that thread!
> I'd be interested to see what's up at $150 and below.



Best Knives Under $70.
Misen chef's knife ($65).
...joke.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 1, 2019)

Elliot said:


> If you can stretch *just *to $200, don't think you're going to beat Wakui or Munetoshi. Mazaki 180mm petty is sex.



180 Maz petty just arrived, lefty d-handle.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 1, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> 180 Maz petty just arrived, lefty d-handle.



Nice! I know Maz is flavor of the month, but this one is the only I haven’t sold. It’s great fun.


----------



## J.C (Jul 1, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Folks should be aware that KKF can’t exist without sponsors



You know that you could support KKF by being a supporting member yourself. If you willing to. Just saying


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 1, 2019)

TF Nashiji 240 gyuto
Takamura 210 gyuto
Tanaka ginsan 240 gyuto
Anryu AS 240 gyuto
Mazaki 240 gyuto
Shibata Kashima 240 gyuto
All my under 300 favs!


----------



## Xenif (Jul 1, 2019)

Just like with all threads on KKF, we are off on a tangent now, how about we keep on with the suggestions of Top 5 For $300.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jul 2, 2019)

@ WPerry Especially Mazaki lol.

I’d put at least one Mazaki on this list, my 180 pointy petty and 270 stainless suji are go-to knives in their classes, and 180 bullnose gyuto is what I use instead of a santoku for light home prep and quick stuff. Maybe I’d say it like “pick a type and size you want, get it from Mazaki.”

Watanabe 180 nakiri to exemplify what a good grind is.

Yoshikane SKD, I think this steel and ones like it (VS1, some of the unspecified semi stainless stuff) is my current favorite.

Masashi SLD, his petty in Vs1 and now the 240 gyuto in SLD are awesome.

Tanaka: I can’t really weigh in on Tanaka vs Wakui as I’ve never tried a Wakui, but I doubt I’d ever let my Tanaka go. Still have to try a Kochi though.


----------



## Kozuka (Jul 2, 2019)

Watanabe Nakiri 180 / yes, its that good
Wakui Gyuto / just feels right, good steal, good HT, good grind, good price
Takamura Laser Gyuto / superb cutting performance for a insanely low price
Ryuzo K-Tip / not well known, but the performance to price ratio is excellnt
Ashi Hamono Laser Gyuto / yea, not sure these are under $300 anymore but you know the deal


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 2, 2019)

Tanaka ginsan gyuto

Itinomonn gyuto

Tanaka B2 gyuto 

Tojiro 90mm parer

Watanabe KU 150mm petty


----------



## khashy (Jul 2, 2019)

I’m surprised no one has mentioned Teruyasu Fujiwara. I think a Maboroshi 210 just about fits here and before you give me your handle F&F speech, just get it with a wa handle and enjoy.


----------



## khashy (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh, and Heiji. For god sake try an Heiji before you die and/or are too old and senile to appreciate the man’s work


----------



## J.C (Jul 2, 2019)

Both TF maboroshi and heiji are wonderful knives. But I don’t think they are under 300$. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 2, 2019)

J.C said:


> Both TF maboroshi and heiji are wonderful knives. But I don’t think they are under 300$. Correct me if im wrong



They are often $300 if you buy them from Japan. If you're a casual, with a large wallet, and in a hurry...you can pay a local vendor to smooth over the rought edges (literaly and figuratively) of buying from these makers direct. There are pro and cons to each approach and some limitations apply (like buying smaller TFs since his larger sizes are drasticall more expensive, etc).


----------



## J.C (Jul 2, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> They are often $300 if you buy them from Japan. If you're a casual, with a large wallet, and in a hurry...you can pay a local vendor to smooth over the rought edges (literaly and figuratively) of buying from these makers direct. There are pro and cons to each approach and some limitations apply (like buying smaller TFs since his larger sizes are drasticall more expensive, etc).


Smaller size knives would make more sense.


----------



## Xenif (Jul 2, 2019)

Heiji Semi Stainless is, without a a doubt, one of the best steels Ive tried, and direct/smaller knives can run sub $300. 

I think this thread is helping to remind everyone there are some really "wow" stuff to be had for this price range.

Kind of suprised no one has mentioned Mutsumi Hinoura yet.


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi!
Ashi Hamono - meanwhile rather expensive, but under 300$
Herder K-Chef - great german knife, needs no work, comes rather thin behind the edge, 220€
Xerxes Primus Petty - best performing petty I ever owned and a beauty, 220€
Kai bread knife - best grind for a bread knife, but a litte short.
Sorry, running out of time, kids need to go to bed.

Mack.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 2, 2019)

The 'under-$300' knife that I've been recommending most to friends and family in Hawaii are Mac Pro and Mac Superior. Cheap, dependable, good knives.

Those knives are easily accessible from stores like Macy's and Don Quijote. My island fam/friends are home cooks, more comfortable buying from a brick and mortar than online—vendors that specialize in J-knives would intimidate the hell out of them.


----------



## rickbern (Jul 2, 2019)

J.C said:


> Smaller size knives would make more sense.



I’m not so sure I agree with this. Personally I’d rather have a slightly lower quality 240 than just about any 210. Especially since, as this thread is proving, there are really excellent options ranging from maybe 175-300 dollars.

For instance I’d select a 240 wakui over a 210 heiji time and time again.

I’d say get the size and shape knife you need at the price point you’re comfortable with and don’t fall for “the grass is so much greener on the other side” mentality because sometimes it just ain’t. 

YMMV.


----------



## ian (Jul 2, 2019)

rickbern said:


> I’m not so sure I agree with this. Personally I’d rather have a slightly lower quality 240 than just about any 210. Especially since, as this thread is proving, there are really excellent options ranging from maybe 175-300 dollars.
> 
> For instance I’d select a 240 wakui over a 210 heiji time and time again.
> 
> ...




I disagree. I think it’s an awesome hack of this thread to include smaller fancier knives! Honorable mention to my list:

Ashi Hamono honyaki gyuto, 5mm


----------



## rickbern (Jul 2, 2019)

Ian, I’m abashed. Your Lilliputian argument has convinced me of the errors of my ways. 

Plus, I could shave my arm hair and not worry about taking too much off!


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 2, 2019)

You can buy top of the range knives up to about 180-195 which for home use are great ...easily under $300
and if you have expensive tastes you can buy your 240 gyutos from the unlimited price thread 

- Many if not all 240-270 suji and bread knives (mazaki, mac pro, gude, etc)
- high-end butchery knives in 150 to 165 range, and 210 trimming knives (silverthorn butcher, ashi honesuki)
- good petty knives up to 180mm ( KS, Heji, Masahi, TF, watanabe etc)
- 180-205 Gyutos for home (TF, Ashi/Konosuke, watanabe, etc)

For many people here who have a dozen 240 gyutos this may be of interest, 
and also just for people who like to keep smaller but pro-grade kits fully stocked.

Once you have a great kit of knives you may or maynot find yourself reaching
for the smaller or more niche applications knives...everyone is different on that.

My most used knife is under $300 and nothing to write home about,
but its absurdly practical and handles 97% of everything thrown at it.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jul 2, 2019)

My view, which has been stated by others here to some extent:
1. Watanabe - anything he makes under $300 fits in this category to me; from the Nakiri to the smaller gyutos and santokus; amazing all around
2. Ashi Ginga - kind of the go-to for a monosteel laser and for good reason; and I think most come with a saya in the $300 and under category
3. Heiji - I have a 240mm semi-stainless gyuto on order and can confirm that they are under $300 all-in
4. Hinoura (Mutsumi) Blue 2 - probably under-rated as far as heat treat and quality goes; after all, he is learning from one of the best
5. Another vote for the Munetoshi line, particularly the butcher, can't be beat for the value

I own, have used, or currently use all the knives above and can speak to their value. When you look at it indiscriminately from a pricing and performance standpoint, it's hard to justify $1,000 for a knife given what you can get here. That said, I also own several knives over $1,000 and love them too, but not for the same reasons.


----------



## panda (Jul 2, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> The 'under-$300' knife that I've been recommending most to friends and family in Hawaii are Mac Pro and Mac Superior. Cheap, dependable, good knives.
> 
> Those knives are easily accessible from stores like Macy's and Don Quijote. My island fam/friends are home cooks, more comfortable buying from a brick and mortar than online—vendors that specialize in J-knives would intimidate the hell out of them.


i still really enjoy mac pro 240 gyuto every time i pick one up.


----------



## Hbeernink (Jul 3, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Never mind.
> Seems EE has already terminated it’s sponsorship along with Korin and JNS.
> Folks should be aware that KKF can’t exist without sponsors, and it is important to support them so that they have a reason to contribute.




Probably worth exploring why they don’t see the value\return. I like both shops and they’ve both had a good presence here.


----------



## Matus (Jul 3, 2019)

Hinoura - Ajikataya. Really worth a closer look (e.g. on cleancut)


----------



## Hbeernink (Jul 3, 2019)

Matus said:


> Hinoura - Ajikataya. Really worth a closer look (e.g. on cleancut)



Yes!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 4, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I really like your post! $300 is quite generous, 'cause I'm cheap. Next challenge is a 'Best of' post for knives under $150–$175! Proletariat J-knives.


Your cheap JCK blue moon 210mm I can not live with out it. It rules peeling pineapple. 98.00$


----------



## Kozuka (Jul 4, 2019)

thebradleycrew said:


> 3. Heiji - I have a 240mm semi-stainless gyuto on order and can confirm that they are under $300 all-in



Read a lot about these in and between the lines last couple of days. Actually currently looking for a decent 240 Japanese Gyuto. Might do more research now... ;-)


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Jul 4, 2019)

I do not have 100 kitchen knives, mine are only 23, but there are knives I think everyone should try.
Munetoshi 165 Petty
Mazaki petty 180mm
Watanabe for gyuto 210/240
FUJIWARA MABOROSHI gyuto 180

There are many more than 5 other knives I want to try, but I will buy them soon.
Watanabe for nakiri 180
Tanaka blue 2 KU Guito 
Yoshikane 210 gyuto
Wakui 210mm gyuto


----------



## Eugene Chrysovergis (Jul 4, 2019)

Matus said:


> Hinoura - Ajikataya


Just saw it....I'm in love!


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 10, 2019)

panda said:


> i still really enjoy mac pro 240 gyuto every time i pick one up.


I love my 8.5" pro. No one believes me....


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 10, 2019)

Well here goes nothing

Mac Pro 8.5" gyuto. I pick this up all the time in my home kitchen. Sharpens easily, doesn't need a lot of care and feeding, great ergonomic handle that's good for smaller hands. Decently thin with decent food release.
Carter Muteki (maybe on clearance these days). Great way to get into a very good cutter and a knife that's easy to sharpen as a learner. Plus the handles are just finished so damn smooth. Always a pleasure to use.
Takeo Murata 210 gyuto or 180 santoku. Nice blue steel, has a blade road that makes thinning pretty easy for a beginner. Easy to sharpen, holds an edge, nice western handle with pinned bolster means no weak points because of a weld. Fits well in the hand and feels like wabi sabi done right. Decent food release too.
Kochi kurouchi sujihiki. I didn't expect to like it as much as I do. I love the gyuto but I keep using this over and over. Takes any kind of edge you ask it, stays sharp forever, and of course has that finish everyone loves.
Moritaka honesuki. It's made up its cost twice in chicken I haven't had to buy pre-cut. The thick grind and hard steel means it's out-performing the other honesuki I'm trialing by a lot. The way it takes an edge and deals with bones is very satisfying. In fact I'll challenge anyone to find me a better one for the price. Seriously! I want a 99/1 grind version but haven't seen one I really like yet.
Honorable mention - Mazaki gyuto. Just got it this weekend but it's impressive. I know what people are talking about now. Cuts like hell. No shortcuts. Hand finished everything, distal taper, rounded spine and choil, upgraded handle, will be easy to thin. I honestly wonder how he makes money at the price.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 10, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> I love my 8.5" pro. No one believes me....



I do! Have to admit I am a bit sentimental about Macs though


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 15, 2019)

Misono Dragon


----------



## Panzo721 (Jun 9, 2020)

I like this thread. gonna bump it up to read some more.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 9, 2020)

It was mentioned once already, but, Gengetsu SemiStainless. Nice and thin behind the edge. Thick enough spine for comfortable pinch grip. Good food separation and release. Stainless enough to not stress about it rusting. Good balance of edge retention and ease of sharpening. And burnt chestnut handle!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2020)

1) Mazaki
2) Yoshikane....


That’s about it


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 9, 2020)

1) Munetoshi 
2) Mazaki
3) Wakui
(Among the ones I’ve tried. For sub 200$ I would say Misono, Mac, Masahiro and Tojiro).
Edit:
@IsoJ reminded me, of course Takamura should be on the list!
So, 
4) Takamura


----------



## valgard (Jun 9, 2020)

- Tanaka
- Wakui
- Yoshikane


If I was looking I would consider also:
-Takada no hamono stainless
-barely over budget Nihei (I have considered buying this one a few times). The 210 is 310usd at Carbonknifeco


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 9, 2020)

-Mazaki 
-Munetoshi
-Kochi
-Takamura r2


----------



## ian (Jun 9, 2020)

Kochi, Wakui
Ginga
Yoshikane
Shigeki Tanaka
Heiji (direct, it might be under 300, depending)


----------



## esoo (Jun 9, 2020)

My list is limited based upon what I've handled as a home cook, but I would say:
- Kotetsu 180mm R2 Bunka
- Kono HD2 210.
- ZKramer 52100 10"


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 9, 2020)

#Makoto HG.
Fit and finish is awesome, grind is amazing. 
Gets so thin. 
#Yoshimune white #1
Great look, great price point. #1 underrated
in my book.
#Tesshu Blue #2
Shiraki grind and finish. My 270 is like driving 
an old Caddy on Lake Drive. Just flows. 
#Ikeda white #2
All the high end finishes in a very affordable 
package.
#Hinoura denty white #2
You get a killer maker with a killer grind and 
some killer style. Best looking denty in my 
book.
#Honorable mention. 
#Yoshikane denty
Not quite as tapered and thin behind the 
edge as many today, but still a performer.
#Mazaki KU
The variances would keep me from ever suggesting it to a noob.


----------



## adrianopedro (Jun 16, 2020)

- Mazaki
- Munetoshi 
- Tanaka 
- Takamura R2
- Shibata Kotetsu R2 Buka


----------



## cotedupy (Jun 17, 2020)

Just to try to shake things up a bit... here are 5 knives I see regularly in professional kitchens / recommended by mates who work in them. 

Obviously there are loads of others, and it's probably a whole new thread in itself, but just some that came to mind from a few different brands. 

(And as a bonus you can get _all_ of them for under $300!)

Victorinox Chef's
Opinel Paring
Kiwi 173
CCK Caidao
Mercer offset bread knife


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 17, 2020)

Dalstrong, everyone should have one.... Given them for free from the company for a positive review


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 17, 2020)

As already pointed out when it started by @WPerry I think - Enabling 101! 

From the CAD prices and limited experience, I'd be happy to recommend:

Matsubara NA Gyuto 225mm Ginsan - my best knife ever, about just on the price limit. Tall, sturdy knife already thin behind the edge - between laser and workhouse, not so much a compromise as simply the kind of use and edge you intend to give it

Kurosaki KU AS Gyuto - such an excellent profile, excellent finish, and laser cutter on the light side - 210mm perfect for more delicate cutting techniques

Mazaki KU Nakiri 190mm - war machine of mass veggie preps

And as an understated surprise item:

Victorinox Santoku (Rosewood): comes quite cheap, incredibly thin all around, with a bit more thinning behind the edge about mid dimples and a good edge it's nothing short of the cheapest laser you can get that still takes a beating if you need it too. I don't see the use of most usual "short" Nakiris/Bunkas 165mm when you can get that rather flat, squarish and uncomplicated knife - unless 46mm isn't tall enough, but a lookaround tells me it's also the very average of most Bunkas and many a 165mm Nakiri isn't so much taller.


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 17, 2020)

Now when I read good rep about "Ginga" are these the Sakon Ginga Silver 3?


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 17, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Now when I read good rep about "Ginga" are these the Sakon Ginga Silver 3?


Ashi or Gesshin.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 17, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Now when I read good rep about "Ginga" are these the Sakon Ginga Silver 3?


No. Ashi Ginga or Gesshin Ginga.


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 17, 2020)

Aaaaaaah that explains a lot... 

Thanks to you all human knife encyclopedias!


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 17, 2020)

Mazaki 240
TF 240 Nashiji - old school, wouldnt want a new one.
shibata 250 KS clone
kurosaki 240 AS laser / Anryu AS 240 tie
tanaka 240 ginsan / Waukui 240 tie


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 17, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Mazaki KU Nakiri 190mm - war machine of mass veggie preps


Do you know offhand the actual length?


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 17, 2020)

It’s been sold since, but you’ll find my usual review in Show your newest thread.

From memory it’s a 187/56


----------



## riverrat (Nov 30, 2022)

bump for new input


----------



## banjo1071 (Nov 30, 2022)

1. Sabun gyutos
2. Moritaka almost every model, esp. the tall nakiri
3. Takeda large nakiri
4. ZKramer carbon
5. Masashi Kobo SDL


----------



## tostadas (Nov 30, 2022)

Wakui/Kochi - One of the best all-around knives I've ever used. Profile, taper, and balance are perfect.
Matsubara - Extra tall. The B#2 is thinner ground than the more rustic W#1 versions. Both are great. Also available in ginsan.
Munetoshi - Rustic knives, nice profile, thick spines at heel with aggressive taper.
Kaeru SS - No nonsense stainless at a very attractive price. Excellent taper unlike most other knives you will find in the price range. Fit and finish are not the best.
CCK 1303 - Everyone needs to try a thin Chinese cleaver. Amazing value and will easily beat any Japanese knife at its price point.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Nov 30, 2022)

Amazing how prices have changed in three years since this thread was started. A lot of the knives mentioned are now pushing that $300 mark. Forget about under $200 for Mazaki and Wakui at this point.


----------



## tostadas (Nov 30, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> Amazing how prices have changed in three years since this thread was started. A lot of the knives mentioned are now pushing that $300 mark. Forget about under $200 for Mazaki and Wakui at this point.


With current inflation at near 10% in USA, the prices still aren't that far off


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 30, 2022)

Manaka - Can get the shirogami well under $300 but aogami and AEB-L will be over.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 30, 2022)

@MSicardCutlery also often has sub-$300 offerings listed.


----------



## iimi (Nov 30, 2022)

Gotta mention matsubara, makes a killer blade with a nice heat treat on his blue #2 and stainless clad. Also, any deba in that price range is so nice for fish butchery.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 1, 2022)

For me, lists like these are all about the variety. In my opinion for the first 5-10 knives it makes sense to just try knives that are as different as possible so you can figure out your own preferences.
So you want:

-A laser, whether it's a Takamura or an Ashi Ginga or something else
-A workhorse, whether that's a Mazaki, a Mazaki or something else made by Mazaki (honestly can't think of another cheap one)
-One of the cheaper yo-handle knives, just so you can experience what handle you truly prefer - and how good the cheap stuff still is. Whether it's a Fujiwara, a Tojiro, a Carbonext, a Misono or whatever.
-A monosteel, just to feel the difference in cutting feedback in mono vs san-mai
-Different lengths... 210 vs 240 at least
-Both carbon & stainless...
-Different blade heights...

Well you get the gist of it. The only way to figure out 'your' perfect knife is to actually try and experience very different things...eventually your favorite attributes will start floating to the top.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 1, 2022)

Usually prices increase a lot with the size. Not easy to find out if a 270 will suit you. A very simple NOS carbon that won't require much work, apart from choil and spine. Thinner behind the edge than most modern ones. No bolster. Typical Japanese low tip. 210g.








Minamoto no Masakane Gyuto 270mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Wolffire99 (Dec 1, 2022)

Love this thread…

Takamura r2
Ashi/Gesshin Ginga 
Shibata Koutetsu 
Yoshikane 
Tanaka Ginsan


----------



## myguidingmoonlight (Dec 1, 2022)

Munetoshi to get a taste of a workhorse with good taper and good White #2 steel.
Kaeru for stainless workhorse
Takamura R2 for stainless laser 
Yoshikane for pure laser, this thing is insanely thin yet has a sturdy spine 
Sukenari for more exotic steel options


----------



## BazookaJoe (Dec 1, 2022)

I always recommend these knives. I have 3 different lengths:

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives

Unfortunately the price has gone up, so now the 240mm is $300. I was able to get the 240mm last year on their Black Friday sale for $140! Still, if it wasn't for my Yoshikane, they would be my favorite knives. SLD great steel.


----------



## iimi (Dec 1, 2022)

Benuser said:


> Usually prices increase a lot with the size. Not easy to find out if a 270 will suit you. A very simple old carbon that won't require much work, apart from choil and spine. Thinner behind the edge than most modern ones. No bolster. Typical Japanese low tip. 210g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a few old used knives off of eBay and converted them to wa handles. One of them went to my favorite bartender, the other one is staying in my roll


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 2, 2022)

Still pretty affordable, Takamura Chromax. Really nice, no nonsense laser.


----------



## blokey (Dec 2, 2022)

CCK1302 or 1912


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 2, 2022)

Funny that this thread was revived during Black Friday... there were a whole lot of higher end knives fitting the price cap. 

Regular prices though, my choices aren't different from most above:

S. Tanaka A#2 or Ginsan - after four of this maker I'm always surprised just how ridiculously good they are. Rather poor F&F though. Can't honestly advise for Dammy VG-10 (one I had sharpened nicely though), and the R2 are overexpensive in my opinion. Midweight.

Wakui - amazing knives, superb F&F for the price paid. IME consistently delivers a high polish on the core, seldom seen even with much more expensive knives. Heavy-midweight, thick Sanjo spine. 

Takamura - must try and a good occasion to a Yo variation as well. Laser.

Matsubara - they're tall and rather flatter profiles. Midweight but tend to have a thicker spine than average which is nice. If it's not a good enough reason/requirement, I must admit I much prefer S. Tanaka myself. 

Fifth? Well... I'd really really try and wait for a deal on a Myojin SG2 that sort of respect the price cap. It's possible - I've seen it.


----------



## SwampDonkey (Dec 4, 2022)

Trying to keep 1 in each category to build a knife rack. 

Kochi 240mm gyuto - $270 as many have mentioned already I don't need to expand much. I've got the ironclad version and am in love. 

Shiro Kamo "Tora" 210 gyuto (blue #2 damascus)- $140 I really enjoy his gyuto profiles across the board. They're tall, hard, and thin with enough belly to make things fun. This is an incredible knife for the money, and I find Shiro Kamo's knives are often very reasonably priced. The iron dammy makes a great patina canvas. 

Kei Kobayashi SG2 santoku (or gyuto) - $235 for santoku, the gyuto price can get volatile. Bona-fide lasers, gorgeous handles and overall f&f. I like the santoku because it's quite tall whereas the gyuto is a touch short in the heel for my taste. Not chippy or fragile in my experience, though I'm gentle because they're so freaking light. 

Makoto Kurosaki Ryusei 210 gyuto VG7: $200 this one I bonded with immediately and have a hard time explaining without getting flowery. It's not quite a laser, maybe light-midweight. I have other knives that outperform it in pure cutting ability, but something about the profile make it intuitive and it feels very fluid. The knife just wants to dance across the board and is happy to accommodate multiple cutting styles. I usually push cut but it has a gentle belly that makes rocking chives or scallions really fun. The VG7 is tough and holds a working edge for quite a long time, not hard to sharpen and it doesn't want to bite in to the cutting board like some of my AS knives. I think it's subtly gorgeous too. 

Kyohei Shindo nakiri (or bunka): $80-115 I firmly believe everyone should have a nakiri and this one is killer. Laser edge but has some ass at the spine, it out-cut cheaper lasers until the Kobayashi came along. Hardy blue #2 that sharpens wonderfully and can take abuse, mine is about 172mm. He hammers a little thumb groove in the spine for right-handers that feels excellent, I thought it was a fluke until the bunka had it too. 
The bunka is much the same behind the edge, though shorter at 165 length and probably 5mm shorter in the heel. It has replaced a petty for me, the tip is genuinely the thinnest I've seen on a knife and fantastic for fine work. You can't go wrong with either here, I'll continue to fanboy Shindo's blue #2 stuff. Poor f&f though, hope you're down with rustic hammer marks all over. I only had to sand edges on my gyuto but I think I may have just gotten lucky or the shop I bought the nakiri/bunka from did it. 

Honorable mentions: Yoshimi Kato ginsan santoku, Tanaka ginsan gyuto, and a beat up Old Hickory butcher knife to take care of all your butchering needs.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 4, 2022)

Okay, my Top 5 will include a lot of repeats from previous posts but I reckon that's just an endorsement of how good they really are.

1. Munetoshi: Serious bang-for-your-buck knives that compromise little and put the focus on performance. My 210 has become a favorite. Just some light easing of the edge bevel shoulders and some softening of the spine and you have a knife that flat runs. Easy to sharpen to a great edge and the cladding is not overly sensitive. I rinse and wipe my knives as I use them but not overly so and by no means do I baby them. I *do not* subscribe the motto of "wipe before they touch the board." I rinse/wipe after acidic stuff or if it's going to sit for more than five or so minutes but otherwise, I'm really just using my knives and my Munetoshi takes it stride.








Munetoshi Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com






2. Kisuke Manaka: I have one of his 210's in shirogami and have a deep crush going on with it. I actually tried to sell it when brand new as it was an impulse buy but it didn't move. And I'm really glad it didn't! Again, a little rubbing on the shoulders and massaging of the back and this is another real driver. Taller than the Munetoshi, it has a more substantial feel in all the right ways. Manaka-san's hammer finish is really unique and sexy. On mine, the KU was gorgeous but pretty weak. I gave it a good scrub and got rid of the flaky stuff but still left enough behind to be distinct. Many others report no such issue. He does his own steel too. I'm sure his aogami is great as well I just haven't tried it. And like all my iron clad knives I've tried so far, it is not sensitive.








Japanese chef knife gyuto MANAKA HAMONO - KISUKE - Carbon white 2 S...


Manaka hamono was founded in 1872 and is now in its fifth generation. Kisuke is the current blacksmith. All process are made by him since forging, sharpening...




miuraknives.com





3. Watanabe Pro 180 Nakiri: Yep, the oft lauded Wat Pro deserves it's place among, if not at, the top of the nakiri heap. A truly amazing cutter that makes you stare at it trying to understand how something that feels so substantial can be so slicey. I will say, the edge is so thin and the steel so hard that it can be a touch chippy at first. Just need to play with raising the angle a smidge until it stops. Even with the 2022 price jump, with the current exchange rate, a base model comes in at just a hair under the $300 limit.





Big vegetable knife | Kurouchi Nakkiri knife 180mm


The straight blade edge suitable for cutting all the way to the cutting board without the need for a horizontal pull or push




www.kitchen-knife.jp





4. Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180 AS Bunka: This one is very new to me but I'm already loving it! At the current list price of $130USD, I personally think it's a steal. I mean you get AS, a wenge/buffalo horn handle and a softened spine right out of the box. My example needed a little edge work to get started but now it is running great. This is another substantial knife that has a great grind so it cuts very, very well. Really looking forward to getting to know this one better and I have no doubt I'll be exploring more offerings from this line!








Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180mm AS Bunka


Steel: Aogami Super (Super Blue) HRC: 64 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 180x49mm 3.50mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Angled Wenge and Buffalo Horn *Best Average




homebutcher.com





5. Akifusa AS: This one strays outside the artisan maker realm and into factory-made but aside from nostalgia, it gives up nothing and no doubt brings consistency confidence into the discussion. Very well executed knives that I at least put in the laser category. I have a 180 gyuto but have no doubt the 210's and 240's are excellent as well. In fact, I'm confident all their offerings are really nice. The AS core on mine has been excellent. I've turned mine into something of a test mule so it isn't pretty anymore but holy cow does it perform! Mine is also quite symmetrically ground so I believe this might be a good option for left hand users too.


Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------

